# Fishing vessels



## thunderd

I can't find a forum for fishing boats so I'll post here. Lately brixhamrfc has been posting a lot of interesting photos of fishing vessels and a fair few seem to be taken during races. I'd be very interested to find out the rules of these races,ie what form do they take, are there handicaps, what are the prizes, how often are they run etc....how about educating us brixhamrfc?


----------



## Doug Rogers

Quite right Derek, there isnt one on the forum, only on the Gallery. However if there is a true requirement then I am sure that it can be arranged.


----------



## coble

has any info on Steam DRifters


----------



## Jeffers

Doug Rogers said:


> Quite right Derek, there isnt one on the forum, only on the Gallery. However if there is a true requirement then I am sure that it can be arranged.


Oh yes there is, try here - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354


----------

